# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Bắt đầu cập nhật là những gói ưu đãi từ các khách sạn/resort ở Vũng Tàu, Mũi Né, Hội An, Nha Trang, Tp.HCM. Các chương trình tour đi Chùa Hương, xa hơn là đảo Jeju (Hàn Quốc) và tận hưởng cuộc sống sôi động ở Las Vegas. Cuối cùng, đừng bỏ qua điểm đến mà Alehap giới thiệu tuần này nhé: Đảo Boracay - điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại Philippines, nơi sẽ cho bạn biết “yêu từ cái nhìn đầu tiên” là có thật  :Big Grin: .

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI DÀNH CHO GIA ĐÌNH TẠI KHÁCH SẠN LA JOLIE*

Giá: 4.500.000 ++ VND/ 01 gia đình (04 người).

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại 01 phòng La Joile Executive (double bed) và 01 phòng Superior (double or twin beds), với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.01 lượt đón sân bay, và giỏ trái cây chào đón khi đến.04 vé xem biểu diễn múa rối nước (bao gồm 01 lượt đi taxi).Tour nửa ngày đến Địa đạo Củ Chi.01 bữa ăn tối với giá trị đến 1.000.000 VND tại nhà hàng La Jolie.Giảm giá 30% tại nhà hàng La Jolie, và 50% tại KL Spa.02 chai nước khoáng, trà và cà phê trong phòng mỗi ngày.Miễn phí internet và wifi.

Điều kiện:
Giá không bao gồm VAT, Áp dụng từ ngày đăng khuyến mãi đến hết 31/12/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*THƯ GIÃN CUỐI TUẦN TẠI HỒ TRÀM BEACH RESORT & SPA*

Giá: 9.750.000 VND/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng/ Bungalow Garden View, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối riêng tư đặc biệt, với 02 ly rượu.Phiếu tặng thức uống, và 01 thời gian sử dụng các thiết bị Spa miễn phí (30 phút).60 phút bọc toàn thân dưỡng ẩm mật ong Citrus Cocoon.Tắm thảo dược trong phòng, bày trí phòng lãng mạn, và giỏi trái cây trong phòng chào đón khi đến.Đón và tiễn từ Tp.HCM - Công viên Văn Thánh (Quận Bình Thạnh)Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Áp dụng từ ngày đăng khuyến mãi đến hết 31/10/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KỲ NGHỈ LÃNG MẠN TẠI VILLA ARIA MŨI NÉ*

Phòng Garden Deluxe: 10.899.000 VND/ 02 người.Phòng Ocean Deluxe: 11.319.000 VND/ 02 người.Phòng Suite: 15.519.000 VND/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa sáng hàng ngày.Xe hơi riêng đón và tiễn sân bay.01 chai rượu vang đỏ hoặc rượu mạnh.01 bữa ăn tối với nến lãng mạn trên bãi biển.Trang trí phòng tân hôn, massage toàn thân tại Bodyworks Spa

* Điều kiện:
Áp dụng từ ngày 02 tháng 05 đến 31 tháng 10 năm 2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*ƯU ĐÃI TUẦN TRĂNG MẬT TẠI SUNRISE BEACH RESORT HỘI AN*

Phòng Garden Deluxe: 10.899.000 VND/ 02 ngườiPhòng Ocean Deluxe: 11.319.000 VND/ 02 ngườiPhòng Suite: 15.519.000 VND/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa sáng hàng ngày.Xe hơi riêng đón và tiễn sân bay.01 chai rượu vang đỏ hoặc rượu mạnh.01 bữa ăn tối với nến lãng mạn trên bãi biển.Trang trí phòng tân hôn, massage toàn thân tại Bodyworks Spa.

* Điều kiện:
Lưu ý: giá phòng chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đảo Boracay - điểm du lịch hấp dẫn tại Philippines*

Boracay là một hòn đảo nhỏ dài 7km, thuộc tỉnh Aklan, cách thủ đô Manila của Philippines 315km về phía Nam. Trong thập kỷ 90 và những năm trước đó, Boracay nổi tiếng với những triền cát trắng hoang sơ trải dài và những con sóng xanh biếc ngày đêm rì rào những khúc ca bất tận của biển khơi. Ngày nay, hòn đảo duyên dáng này còn trở nên hấp dẫn hơn bởi sự nhộn nhịp và phong phú của cuộc sống về đêm. Các bạn có thể cảm nhận hương vị mới mẻ và tham gia những bữa tiệc sôi động, với rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán bar, khu du lịch và khách sạn xung quanh bãi biển. Đặc biệt hơn, ban ngày ở Boracay là khoảng thời gian đầy ắp những hoạt động giải trí thú vị trên biển như: đảo nhảy, dù lượn dành cho những bạn muốn kiếm tìm cảm giác mạnh,... Đây chắc chắn là một trong những bãi biển hấp dẫn nhất thế giới  :Wink: 


*CASA D' ESTRELLA APARTELLE*

Giá từ: ?

Địa chỉ: Boat Station 2, Bến Tàu 2, Đảo Boracay, philippines

Vị trí: Khách sạn hiện đại này nằm trong khu lân cận với các địa điểm tham quan nổi tiếng của thành phố như Khu mua sắm D'Mall, Bến tàu 1, Bãi biển Trắng.




*LEGACY GYM BORACAY*

Giá phòng từ: $120/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: 0915 Diniwid Road Balabag, Bến Tàu 1, Đảo Boracay, Phi líp pin 5608

Vị trí: thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.

----------


## fXangvANm880

(Gía Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 pax trở lên, Đón khách tại SB/Nhà ga/Bến xe Nha Trang

Vietstar Travel hỗ trợ tích cực  đặt vé máy, vé tàu, vé xe giùm khách)

Vietstar Travel - Chuyên tư vấn du lịch Nha Trang, đặt tour và phòng khách sạn giá ưu đãi tiết kiệm

 LỊCH TRÌNH KHỞI HÀNH
  NGÀY 1 : CITY TOUR – TẮM BÙN KHOÁNG TRĂM TRỨNG (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

7h00:  Xe và HDV Vietstar Travel đón khách tại điểm hẹn. 

Qúi khách về KS gửi đồ, vệ sinh cá nhân, Sau đó khởi hàng dùng điểm tâm sáng tại nhà hàng

Xe và HDV đón khách tại khách sạn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan thành phố.
Chùa Long Sơn: một trong những ngôi chùa linh thiêng và lớn nhất thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng bức tượng Kim Thân Phật Tổ cao 24m tọa trên đỉnh đồi Trại Thủy.

Nhà thờ núi : được xây dựng từ cuối thế kỷ thứ 7 đến giữa thế kỷ 12. Ngôi tháp linh thiêng này là biểu tượng cho niềm tự hào của dân tộc Chăm.

 Tham quan Nhà thờ Núi, một trong những kiến trúc độc đáo của người Pháp xây vào thế kỷ 19.

12h:  Đoàn di chuyển đến KDL Tắm Bùn Trăm Trứng Nha Trang khu nghỉ mát với quy mô lớn và nhiều loại hình dịch vụ để nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn: chòi nghỉ, nhà hàng fastfood, cà phê trứng, vườn hoa Chămpa, đồi Tịnh Tâm, đồi Việt Hoàng Đạo, Non bộ Thái Bình, khu Dã ngoại, khu Leo núi và khu phố Chămpa được thiết kế theo kiến trúc Chămpa cổ.

- Qúi khách ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Trứng sau đó thưởng thức dịch vụ tắm khoáng tại khu du lịch.

Tại đây quý khách được thư giãn trong những hồ  khoáng nóng, suối khoáng nóng,sử dụng các dịch vụ massage cơ thể dưới vòi nước ngàn tia, tắm hồ bơi khoáng ấm

15h: Qúi khách quay về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

19h: Qúi khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, sau đó tự do khám phá thành phố nha trang về đêm

NGÀY 2 :  DU NGOẠN ĐẢO –  CON SẺ TRE -VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

 7h Sáng :  Xe và HDV Vietstar Travel đón khách dùng điểm tâm sáng

Xe đưa đoàn xuống cảng cầu đá lên tàu đi tham quan:

Hòn Mun: nơi có những rạng san hô đẹp cùng những loài cá đa dạng phong phú, quý khách có thể sử dụng tàu đáy kính để xem( chi phí theo yêu cầu)

KDL con sẻ tre : quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng cùng những món ăn ngon được chế biến từ hải sản của biển Nha Trang. Sau đó quý khách tự do tắm biển, hoặc tham gia những trò chơi: kéo dù bay, mô tô nước…(chi phí theo yêu cầu)cũng có thể nghỉ ngơi tại các lều tranh dọc bãi tắm.

Khu giải trí Vinpearland : Tại đây quý khách được tham gia các trò chơi tại khu vui chơi trong nhà, khu vui chơi ngoài trời, công viên nước…Tham Thủy cung Vinpearl – nơi lưu giữ hơn 300 loài sinh vật biển quý hiếm là thủy cung hiện đại lớn bật nhất Việt Nam.

 7h Tối:  Quý khách lên cáp treo về đất liền.

   Dùng đặc sản Nem Ninh Hoà nổi tiếng tại nhà hàng Đặng Văn Quyên, với món ăn nổi tiếng như: Nem ninh hòa, Bún thịt nướng.

Qúi khách tự do khám phá nha trang về đêm.

NGÀY 3: MUA SẮM CHỢ ĐẦM-  NHÀ YẾN- ĂN TRƯA- TIỄN KHÁCH

7H30: Qúi khách trả phòng khách sạn, sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Nhà Hàng

8h 30: Xe đưa quí khách tham quan chợ Đầm, và các shop lưu niệm hải sản để mua quà về cho gia đình , người thân.

Tham quan nhà yến : thưởng thức trà Yến loại trà dành cho những bậc vua chúa trước kia. Tham quan cách dẫn dụ chim yến vào nhà làm tổ.

11h: Qúi khách ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng.

Sau đó tiễn khách ra Sân Bay/Nhà ga.

Kết thúc tour, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

 BẢNG GIÁ TOUR CHI TIẾT

GIÁ TOUR :

KHÁCH SẠN 2 SAO	1.940.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO	2.230.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM :

Dưới 2 tuổi	Miễn giá tour gia đình tự lo các chi phí ăn ngủ, vé tham quan (nếu có) cho bé
2 tuổi đến dưới 5 tuổi (cao dưới 0,9m)	Miễn giá tour, 2 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ giá vé tour. Gia đình tự lo các chi phí ăn ngủ tham quan (nếu có).
5 tuổi đến dưới 10 tuổi (cao dưới 1m3)	75% giá tour ngủ chung với gia đình 2 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em 5 tuổi đến dưới 10 tuổi e thứ hai trở lên gia đình phải mua thêm giường đơn
10 tuổi trở lên	100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn
LƯU Ý GIÁ TOUR TRÊN ĐÂY CÓ THỂ TĂNG 20 – 30% VÀO CÁC NGÀY LỄ SAU ĐÂY : 

Tết dương lịch
Tết âm lịch
Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương 10/3 Âm lịch
30/4 và 1/5
Quốc khánh 2/9
 GIÁ TOUR  BAO GỒM :

Xe 16s-29s  máy lạnh đời mới đưa đón suốt chương trình.
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn tương đương 2 sao (Điều hòa, LCD, bồn tắm, thang máy; Ks gần biển..)
Tiêu chuẩn phòng : 2/4khách/phòng .
Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp
Vé tham quan các điểm trong chương trình
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Ăn chính 100.000 + ăn phụ 40.000)
Bảo hiểm du lịch. (10.000.000 VNĐ/người/vụ)
Vé tham quan Vinpearland trọn gói, Tắm khoáng nóng tại KDL Trăm Trứng
 GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

 Vé máy bay-Vé xe- Vé tàu khứ hồi tại Nha Trang.
Chi phí nước uống trong bữa ăn
Chi phí phát sinh khác ngoài chương trình.
Tip hướng dẫn 


CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ VÀ THÚ VỊ

 Vietstar travel Ltd;Co
Add Nha Trang Office Building , 50Bis Yersin, TP Nha Trang
Tel 058.350.2323  Fax 058.541.168
Contact   Mr Tuấn Anh  Sale Manager 0903.50.60.68
www.vietstar-travel.com  Yahoo: vistartour   Skype: tuananhvasep
www.facebook.com/tourdulichnhatranggiare

----------


## n_erudite

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

